# Hand Made Switches\Turnout



## brettmeg (Jan 15, 2008)

Guys,

I've been searching the site for a "How to" or a link which can help me in trying to make my own switch\turnout. 



Any ideas?????


----------



## tadw (Apr 12, 2010)

Some ideas.... 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/ForumArchives/tabid/100/Default.aspx?TOPIC_ID=27642 

http://www.members.shaw.ca/sask.rail/construction/lsbuild/lsswitch.html 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=12945 

http://www.calvertcentral.com/Turnouts.html 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/9/aft/114446/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Welcome and good luck! 

Tom


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

my favorite is Pete's unorthodox method (click on his switches links): 

http://home.cogeco.ca/~daisybeach/


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

click the blue link all the way at the bottom


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

SE18: 

Excellent "How to" on a Stub Switch. 

I need some for my railroad.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's another for ya..

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/9/aft/72713/afv/topic/Default.aspx#82820[/b]

Cheers
Neil


----------



## brettmeg (Jan 15, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 24 Jun 2010 05:20 AM 
my favorite is Pete's unorthodox method (click on his switches links): 

http://home.cogeco.ca/~daisybeach/ 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/post/aff/9/aft/116207/afq/167664/<A HREF=


Great link. Thats why these forums are so great!!! Can get confusing I am in the process of starting a railway. But the more I read the harder it gets!!!


Thanks guys


----------

